# SVR4 emulation on FreeBSD



## mghis (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello to all!
I have to emulate the old System V Release 4 on my FreeBSD system. I have all (30!!) floppies, but I don't know how to emulate it. I worked only with Vmare and System V doesn't work on it. How can I try with qemu or bochs? Are there other emulators that can work with System V?

I appreciate all answers!!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2010)

I have no experience with SVR4 but as far as I know you don't need to have a 'full' working installation. You also don't need an emulator or virtual machine. See svr4(4) for information.


----------



## mghis (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you, but I don't need the binaries compatibility. I'd like to have the real system, not a compatibility, because I want to familiarize with that OS before install it on an OLD 
pc that doesn't work with FreeBSD. I want to use this old pc as a terminal. . .

Ps: excuse me, I didn't explain my propouses on the first post.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2010)

Ah.. I see. 

Are you sure it's for Intel? 
If that's the case I would probably just stick disk 1 in that PC and familiarize myself on the go.
You're bound to reinstall it a couple of times anyway


----------



## gordon@ (Mar 26, 2010)

It's really gonna suck when you discover that disc 30 of 30 has a read error on it. =)


----------



## mghis (Mar 26, 2010)

*It works!*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Ah.. I see.
> 
> Are you sure it's for Intel?
> If that's the case I would probably just stick disk 1 in that PC and familiarize myself on the go.
> You're bound to reinstall it a couple of times anyway



Yes, it's for i386 CPU.
I tried on my PC. It seems that SVR4 works quite good... It's a very basic installation, the only editor that I have is 'ed' . . . but it runs.

Thank you for the answer.

Ps: My question is quite off-topic, but do you know any site/pdf file that explains SVR4?


----------

